# New truck or trailer?



## mattjm1017 (Apr 12, 2013)

What's the best MPG pickup out there for $12000? or what's a good trailer to get I'm debating on whether to trade in my wrangler for a truck or just buy a trailer ( something I hate having to use )


----------



## bogydave (Apr 12, 2013)

Trailer  http://www.heavyhaulertrailers.com/..._12ft_single_axle_utility_trailer_5000_gvw_28


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 12, 2013)

If you're looking for something for firewood, a trailer works well. I especially like the lower loading height over a pickup. Depends on what you want and are comfortable with. I've been pulling trailers around since I've been able to drive.


----------



## festerw (Apr 12, 2013)

I love my Wrangler but they're terrible tow vehicles.

IMO get the truck.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 12, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Trailer  http://www.heavyhaulertrailers.com/..._12ft_single_axle_utility_trailer_5000_gvw_28


 
Wow...That does not look like a 5,000 gvwr trailer, but the price says it's as 5,000 lb axle.  This being said, I think it would be easy to find a dual axle car hauler for the same price that would be a better choice!  IMHO


----------



## nate379 (Apr 12, 2013)

5k axle but maybe 2-3k frame, not to mention 4 pin plug means no brakes!

Agree for hauling wood, 7-10k car trailer is the best choice.  Can load 2 cords on it.

The little trailers do work, but the more trips made means that wood is costing more and more. 



Eatonpcat said:


> Wow...That does not look like a 5,000 gvwr trailer, but the price says it's as 5,000 lb axle. This being said, I think it would be easy to find a dual axle car hauler for the same price that would be a better choice! IMHO


----------



## mattjm1017 (Apr 12, 2013)

Any suggestions on a pickup? Does anyone have any experience with Lowes trailers. If I go with a trailer it will be for firewood trash hauling and supplies from the hardware store. I hate using the jeep as a tow vehicle which is why Im considering a truck but at the same time still considering a trailer because I hate to get rid of my jeep its a lot of fun.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 12, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> Any suggestions on a pickup? Does anyone have any experience with Lowes trailers. If I go with a trailer it will be for firewood trash hauling and supplies from the hardware store. I hate using the jeep as a tow vehicle which is why Im considering a truck but at the same time still considering a trailer because I hate to get rid of my jeep its a lot of fun.


 
How much do you want to spend...Trucks for sale everywhere!


----------



## ScotO (Apr 12, 2013)

screw it, buck the norm, and GET BOTH.......


----------



## bogydave (Apr 12, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> screw it, buck the norm, and GET BOTH.......


 
New Tundra with 12k dump trailer


----------



## nate379 (Apr 12, 2013)

Or hell a Pete 379 with dump box... a winter (or three) of wood in one trip!... only set you back about $100k... pocket change for most of us right?


----------



## mattjm1017 (Apr 12, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Or hell a Pete 379 with dump box... a winter (or three) of wood in one trip!... only set you back about $100k... pocket change for most of us right?


 Yeah that's a good idea I think Ill go to the dealer tomorrow and pick one up or maybe two so the wife can haul firewood too.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Apr 12, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> How much do you want to spend...Trucks for sale everywhere!


 If I sell the jeep Id be looking for a truck around the 12k price point


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 13, 2013)

I think I've seen ComputerUser posting pics of a Wrangler with a trailer full of wood.  Can anybody confirm that?  If I remember correctly, for the 2 door, you can move 2500lbs.  I think the tongue weight has to be a light 250lbs though.  

Matt


----------



## nate379 (Apr 13, 2013)

I towed a small pop up camper one before and it wasn't fun.  Was for sure a case of the tail wagging the dog the whole trip.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 13, 2013)

12K should get you a nice truck...Just make sure you look around and find what you want!


----------



## festerw (Apr 13, 2013)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I think I've seen ComputerUser posting pics of a Wrangler with a trailer full of wood. Can anybody confirm that? If I remember correctly, for the 2 door, you can move 2500lbs. I think the tongue weight has to be a light 250lbs though.
> 
> Matt


 
It can be done but it's not fun.  A full trailer load on a light, short wheelbase with brakes adequate for stopping only the vehicle makes for some interesting driving.

Not sure in your area but ~$3k here will get you a decent used truck, not the best on fuel or prettiest but a solid truck.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow...three grand here gets you a piece of crap!!


----------



## mattjm1017 (Apr 13, 2013)

festerw said:


> It can be done but it's not fun. A full trailer load on a light, short wheelbase with brakes adequate for stopping only the vehicle makes for some interesting driving.
> 
> Not sure in your area but ~$3k here will get you a decent used truck, not the best on fuel or prettiest but a solid truck.


 If I go the the used route Id be looking at anywhere from 3-6k for a decent used truck. This really is turning into a big debate in the household and in my head Im torn on what to do here. Id love to keep the jeep and buy a truck.


----------



## begreen (Apr 13, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Wow...three grand here gets you a piece of crap!!


 
I need to sell my '94 Ranger there. Picked it up for $2400 in 2007 with 50K miles on it. Now has 56K. It has a true overdrive 5th gear and gets an easy 32 mpg on the freeway. Not a spot of rust on it, never seen road salt.


----------



## Scols (Apr 13, 2013)

+1 on the Ranger. Its a great little truck as is the older Toyota Tacoma. For your price range the only full size trucks youll find will have relatively high mileage.Towing or more specifically backing up a trailer takes a little practice and if its a big enough trailer to carry a couple of green cords you will need something more than a jeep to pull it anyway. plus you need a place to park the trailer when youre not using it.


----------



## midwestcoast (Apr 13, 2013)

I'd look for a used trailer. Not too big so you're not tempted to over load it. If you try it & decide it'd not for you you can sell for what you paid & look for a truck. You're out nothing but some time.


----------



## brian89gp (Apr 13, 2013)

Why not keep the Wranger and buy a cheap truck?

Got my diesel 93 GMC 1 ton 4wd for $2k, put $1k into it, and have a fairly reliable truck that gets 15-18mpg and can handle 2 tons in the bed and have pulled 10k with it.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 13, 2013)

Guess I am an idiot...I spent $6500 on a 2007 UTV!!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 13, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> What's the best MPG pickup out there for $12000? or what's a good trailer to get I'm debating on whether to trade in my wrangler for a truck or just buy a trailer ( something I hate having to use )


I purchased a $100 popup stripped it down to the frame and rebuilt it into a wood hauler. ( I am not saying for you to strip and rebuild ) reason being it has no motor and I can pull it with anything that has a hitch. This means your not reliant on a motorized truck only for you firewood. 

Pete


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 13, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> I purchased a $100 popup stripped it down to the frame and rebuilt it into a wood hauler. ( I am not saying for you to strip and rebuild ) reason being it has no motor and I can pull it with anything that has a hitch. This means your not reliant on a motorized truck only for you firewood.
> Pete


 
I have the same popup trailer out front... Tires look like donuts, but it still hauls what I need.   Trailer was free, had to rewire, into it for about $100!


----------



## mattjm1017 (Apr 14, 2013)

brian89gp said:


> Why not keep the Wranger and buy a cheap truck?
> 
> Got my diesel 93 GMC 1 ton 4wd for $2k, put $1k into it, and have a fairly reliable truck that gets 15-18mpg and can handle 2 tons in the bed and have pulled 10k with it.


 That was the original idea but I couldn't find anything for a decent price. Now after more consideration I think Im going to wait and buy a trailer and just deal with
 that until I can save up and get a decent used truck. I found a nice trailer at Lowes for 1k its a 5x8 that should do decently behind the wrangler. I think Im just getting the itch for a new vehicle that and I hate pulling a trailer. Pete I like the idea of stripping down an old popup that would make for a nice wood hauler.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 14, 2013)

Larger trailers are easier to back up and pull. Not the weight thing but just longer trailers in general. I hate backing up those short trailers where by the time you see that you are getting crooked, the whole thing is jackknifed.

I have a big 10k carhauler trailer but is sucks at hauling wood. No actual sides and stake pocket solutions are hokey.

I have discovered that one cord of wood is about all I want to process and haul out of the woods in one load anyways so I just built sides for the pickup and load it full. I can get one cord in the truck and no worries about licensing an extra trailer.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 14, 2013)

Sometimes you can score a good load (5 ton) of wood at a very good price (Or free) but its pretty far to drive.  having  access to a good sized trailer can save you a lot of trips back and forth. And as a lot of the bigger trailers also dump, can save some work there as well.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 14, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> And as a lot of the bigger trailers also dump, can save some work there as well.


 
While it would be super cool to have a dump trailer, I assure you, most of them do not dump. In fact, most of the larger trailers do not dump since a dump trailer only needs to have about 2CY of yards of gravel (way over 6000lbs) before the combined weight of trailer (an easy 4000) and load exceed what most trucks can pull. 2CY is a small volume, less than what fits in a pickup bed below the rails. 

When looking for trailers to haul my tractor I thought it would be cool to have one that dumps as well. Pretty slick if you could load the trailer with material using the tractor and then dump it or haul gravel and then spread it. Well, I quickly found out that trailer manufacturers do not commonly make a dump trailer big enough to haul a car or tractor.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 14, 2013)

I guess it depends on the area. About 75% of the trailers i see around here do dump. Lots of contractors (myself included)giving up a stand alone dump truck in favor of a dump trailer. My truck GM K2500 can tow 12000 Lbs
My Sons dump trailer weighs 4000 So legally i can put 4 tons(8000) on it and as far as CY with the extended side panels he built for it, it will haul about 4-6 times what i can get on my truck bed depending on how high it can be stacked.


----------



## FanMan (Apr 14, 2013)

I used to have a Jeep CJ5.  Had a trailer converted from a small popup camper (used popups are cheap or even free) with 2' high sides, made a nice combo unless I drove it too fast, when it got terrifying.  Finally got rid of it in favor of a small pickup when I had to do a lot of highway driving (CJ5 is a drag on the  highway, a Wrangler is better).


----------



## ironpony (Apr 15, 2013)

O.K. I am going chime in finally.....................
buy a used Dodge 2500 with the Cummins in it. It will get 18+ MPG and run forever, it not uncommon to go 400,000 miles with one.
if you do not mind a dually get the 3500 and you can usually find them cheaper.
you can get a good one for 7-8000 and also a trailer if you want for another 4 easy.
or just buy the truck and save the rest.


----------



## BrianK (Apr 15, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> What's the best MPG pickup out there for $12000? or what's a good trailer to get I'm debating on whether to trade in my wrangler for a truck or just buy a trailer ( something I hate having to use )


 
I just did a quick search on our local classified. Good deal here:



> *18 ft utility trailor * (48 views)
> More Sharing ServicesShare | Share on facebook Share on myspace Share on google Share on twitter​ 04:06 pm, 15 April, 2013
> Asking Price: $900.00
> For Sale: 92, 18 ft dual axle utility tailor double six foot ramps removable *two foot sides that go with it.* I had it rated at 3000lb not sure what the axle weight is. Front axle has hydraulic brakes on it ,but I don't have the electronic brake caliber for it to work. It has fourteen inch tires in good shape. New wiring and lights . I used it for wood and cars don't need it anymore like to get 900 obo 814 644 8437


----------



## mattjm1017 (Apr 15, 2013)

ironpony said:


> O.K. I am going chime in finally.....................
> buy a used Dodge 2500 with the Cummins in it. It will get 18+ MPG and run forever, it not uncommon to go 400,000 miles with one.
> if you do not mind a dually get the 3500 and you can usually find them cheaper.
> you can get a good one for 7-8000 and also a trailer if you want for another 4 easy.
> or just buy the truck and save the rest.


 Man I would love to have something like that. Ive pretty much decided to go for a used truck just don't know when Ill be able to do it.



BrianK said:


> I just did a quick search on our local classified. Good deal here:


 I don't have anything that can pull something that big just my wrangler. Im looking at a smaller trailer at lowes for the time being. I think that it looks like for the time being to be a little more financially smart Im going to just get a trailer. I appreciate all the replies and help here and would love to hear more I would really love to get a truck but it doesn't look like that's going to happen right now.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 18, 2013)

Thta trailer has been abused, bad. They bent the whole thing into a bananna.


----------



## ironpony (Apr 18, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> Thta trailer has been abused, bad. They bent the whole thing into a bananna.


 




thats so when you load all the weight in the center the ends go up level...............


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 18, 2013)

If you really tighten the binders down on a short load, the thing might straighten out.


----------



## LakeMurraySC (May 10, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> What's the best MPG pickup out there for $12000? or what's a good trailer to get I'm debating on whether to trade in my wrangler for a truck or just buy a trailer ( something I hate having to use )


 I have owned 1 Jeep CJ 7 and 2 wranglers over the years. My last wrangler is a 1999 sahara and has coil springs front n back and rides n handles better and coil springs do better for 4x4. but the coil springs dont seem to handle trailering as well as the cj 7 and 1988 wrangler with leaf springs. Not sure what year Jeep wrangler switched from leaf springs to coil springs. With the older leaf springs i pulled a 22foot aqua sport (trailer had surge brakes) from Charleston ,sc to the outter banks in NC. I couldnt pull like that with the 99 wrangler but i pull a 1986 Ski Nautique on short trips and i would pull a trailer for wood withen 20 miles+-, have good brakes and without a lift kit. My 99 has a 4inch lift kit n 33" tires so i pull down the road to boat ramp only. Also i have a 95 Dodge 2500-4x4 cummins diesel i use for firewood and dose great and a used 1 should be cheap.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 10, 2013)

For most people a trailer is a better option than to have a dedicated separate vehicle like a pickup truck if you haul once of twice a month. But If your hauling several times a week(like i do) a trailer can be a pain.


----------



## mattjm1017 (May 10, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> For most people a trailer is a better option than to have a dedicated separate vehicle like a pickup truck if you haul once of twice a month. But If your hauling several times a week(like i do) a trailer can be a pain.


 Yeah that's kind of what started these thoughts of getting a truck. Ill go a couple of weeks without touching the trailer and then I end up using it all week. I still don't know what Im going to do Im leaning towards just getting a bigger trailer but I am still seriously contemplating getting a truck.


----------



## LakeMurraySC (May 11, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> Yeah that's kind of what started these thoughts of getting a truck. Ill go a couple of weeks without touching the trailer and then I end up using it all week. I still don't know what Im going to do Im leaning towards just getting a bigger trailer but I am still seriously contemplating getting a truck.


 With a dodge 2500-4x4 cummins diesel pickup truck and large trailer you can bring home like 12,000 + pounds of wood in 1 haul. With the truck alone without trailer you are limited to how much you can fit in the bed of the truck and you dont esp. need a diesel. 4x4 is a must for me, getting stuck is not fun, even with a winch. A diesel truck is heavy esp. on the front tires. With any pick-up allways focuse on the front tires not to get stuck while a jeep wrangler is close to 50/50 weight front to back. The commins diesel in the dodges are a inline 6 and have all the power n torque you need but a bit better MPG (mine get 19mpg and 14mpg pulling 8-thousand pounds +) than chevy,gmc and ford. i like 5 or 6 speed manual transmission , some auto. transmissions fail with the diesels high torque and some do fine, not sure which.


----------



## blacktail (May 13, 2013)

Ugh. The last vehicle I'd own is a Chrysler product. I have no use for any of them. I've known too many people with Dodges and Jeeps that had serious problems.
The "best" depends on what class of truck you're looking at. Engine? 4wd? 1/2 or 3/4 ton?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 13, 2013)

blacktail said:


> Ugh. The last vehicle I'd own is a Chrysler product. I have no use for any of them. I've known too many people with Dodges and Jeeps that had serious problems.
> The "best" depends on what class of truck you're looking at. Engine? 4wd? 1/2 or 3/4 ton?


Its all relative,as far as trucks, iv had GM, Ford, Dodge and Toyota. Worst by far was toyota,second worst was ford,still have the GM and dodge.


----------



## lukem (May 13, 2013)

ironpony said:


> thats so when you load all the weight in the center the ends go up level...............


 
That's only when the tongue and load axles are on the ends of the bend...load axles in the center of this one.  At some point in time someone put a little too much weight on the back of that trailer.  The ramp gate looks like it has seen some weight too.


----------



## mattjm1017 (May 13, 2013)

blacktail said:


> Ugh. The last vehicle I'd own is a Chrysler product. I have no use for any of them. I've known too many people with Dodges and Jeeps that had serious problems.
> The "best" depends on what class of truck you're looking at. Engine? 4wd? 1/2 or 3/4 ton?


 I haven't had any problems with my jeep but I will agree with you Chrysler isn't the greatest, I prefer GM myself.


----------



## jebatty (May 15, 2013)

I answered this question many years ago, sold the truck, got a used trailer, and now all hauling is with the trailer on my 4-cyl Camry. 33 mpg highway on the Camry (less when hauling) beats the crap out of any truck, and the savings really pile up, given that I put about 20,000 mi/yr on the car. Makes no sense at all to me to be driving a big truck with an empty load and one person in the vehicle when a high mpg car costs less to buy and less to own and operate. I don't haul loads every day, but I still think a trailer with a high mpg car is the way to go, even if slightly inconvenient at times. The convenience of a truck comes at a high price.


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 15, 2013)

jebatty said:


> I answered this question many years ago, sold the truck, got a used trailer, and now all hauling is with the trailer on my 4-cyl Camry. 33 mpg highway on the Camry (less when hauling) beats the crap out of any truck, and the savings really pile up, given that I put about 20,000 mi/yr on the car. Makes no sense at all to me to be driving a big truck with an empty load and one person in the vehicle when a high mpg car costs less to buy and less to own and operate. I don't haul loads every day, but I still think a trailer with a high mpg car is the way to go, even if slightly inconvenient at times. The convenience of a truck comes at a high price.


 
Is this a joke...I would venture to guess that your Camry couldn't pull my trailer empty, let alone with a load on it!


----------



## jebatty (May 15, 2013)

Laughing is good for health. The Camry easily pulls my 17' Glastron with115hp OB. And it pulls my converted flat bed boat trailer, as well as my 4' x 6' x 3' box trailer loaded with wood. Meets all my needs. Your needs may be greater.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 15, 2013)

Its not hard to pull a trailer with the load capacity(and much higher) of the average pickup truck. In fact the local stone quarry would only put
900lbs on my HD GM 2500 Silverado as they said that was all my window sticker would legally allow despite the fact that the weight capacity of my truck is 2 ton over the empty weight. I have the standard weight sticker for a 3/4 ton truck. I could actually haul much more with a small trailer pulled by a car. Of course when i haul wood i put on as much as i want.


----------



## ironpony (May 15, 2013)

I can swing by with the Dodge, we'll throw the Camry in the bed and load the trailer with 12000 lbs .............................happy happy happy


----------



## ironpony (May 15, 2013)

jebatty said:


> Laughing is good for health. The Camry easily pulls my 17' Glastron with115hp OB. And it pulls my converted flat bed boat trailer, as well as my 4' x 6' x 3' box trailer loaded with wood. Meets all my needs. Your needs may be greater.


 


easily pulls and safely, legally are two different things. not sure what you ratings are but please be safe.


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 15, 2013)

ironpony said:


> easily pulls and safely, legally are two different things. not sure what you ratings are but please be safe.


 
Agree 100%...Pulling is easy, it's the stopping that will pose the biggest problem!


----------



## mattjm1017 (Jun 2, 2013)

Well Ive decided that Ill keep the jeep since I just found out that I only have 6 payments left on it I thought I owed a lot more than that so that's some good news. Now Im searching high and low for a trailer. Ive narrowed it down to two from Lowes if I go that route or something used.  I found this today Im thinking about calling the guy about it but I think his price is a little high.  http://norfolk.craigslist.org/grd/3844528870.html  Im guessing that I could get a decent amount of wood in that thing what ya think.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 2, 2013)

Better get that thing weighed before you buy it, looks like it's a heavy beast.  Not sure what your Jeep will tow, but I would check before I spent the money.  Good luck with whatever you choose, shopping is always the fun part for me!!


----------



## mattjm1017 (Jun 2, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Better get that thing weighed before you buy it, looks like it's a heavy beast. Not sure what your Jeep will tow, but I would check before I spent the money. Good luck with whatever you choose, shopping is always the fun part for me!!


Good idea I had thought about asking if he new the weight of it Im sure the jeep can pull it empty but maybe not loaded.


----------



## Utilitrack (Jun 2, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Its all relative,as far as trucks, iv had GM, Ford, Dodge and Toyota. Worst by far was toyota,second worst was ford,still have the GM and dodge.


 
I'll take my Tundra over the domestics any day. Just depends on your personal experience I guess, but my '11 Tundra is a beast.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 2, 2013)

Utilitrack said:


> I'll take my Tundra over the domestics any day. Just depends on your personal experience I guess, but my '11 Tundra is a beast.


 
Love the Tundra's...But beast IMHO is an over estimate!    Maybe a beast for a half ton pickup, But put 15,000 pounds behind it and pull it through the mountains and I will bow to the grocery getter and rename her "A Beast"!


----------



## mattjm1017 (Jun 2, 2013)

Utilitrack said:


> I'll take my Tundra over the domestics any day. Just depends on your personal experience I guess, but my '11 Tundra is a beast.


 I do like the Tundras they are some nice looking trucks but right now a new truck is just not in the picture since Im going to be paying off the jeep soon Ive decided its best to save that extra money for a couple months and get me a decent used truck to go with the trailer Ill hopefully be buying soon.


----------



## Utilitrack (Jun 4, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Love the Tundra's...But beast IMHO is an over estimate!    Maybe a beast for a half ton pickup, But put 15,000 pounds behind it and pull it through the mountains and I will bow to the grocery getter and rename her "A Beast"!


 
As I stated I have had a great experience with my Tundra, the 5.7 makes my previous Ford look like the grocery getter that you referred to. The OP is not looking to pull 7.5 tons over the Rockies, simply looking to get a decent truck for $12k or under, IMO a Tundra even a 10 year old one would be a more than suitable vehicle for his purposes, and built better and to last longer than the domestics.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 4, 2013)

Utilitrack said:


> As I stated I have had a great experience with my Tundra, the 5.7 makes my previous Ford look like the grocery getter that you referred to. The OP is not looking to pull 7.5 tons over the Rockies, simply looking to get a decent truck for $12k or under, IMO a Tundra even a 10 year old one would be a more than suitable vehicle for his purposes, and built better and to last longer than the domestics.


 
Don't want to argue...But I remember hearing how great the little Toyotas were when they came out, then five years later almost all of them had major body rot.  I would have no issue with owning a Tundra, I just don't understand why the owners always think they're driving a big boy truck when they buy one!!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 4, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Don't want to argue...But I remember hearing how great the little Toyotas were when they came out, then five years later almost all of them had major body rot. I would have no issue with owning a Tundra, I just don't understand why the owners always think they're driving a big boy truck when they buy one!!


 
I think that back then- cars in general had worse body rot. Was discussing this the other day- you just don't see rotted out cars/trucks like you did back in even the 80's/early 90's.I think they have the prime/paint/treat thing nailed now. Maybe Toyota had it worse than others, but it's all good now- as I see it.

"They don't make 'em like they used to"
"Whew- good thing"


----------



## Utilitrack (Jun 4, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Don't want to argue...But I remember hearing how great the little Toyotas were when they came out, then five years later almost all of them had major body rot.  I would have no issue with owning a Tundra, I just don't understand why the owners always think they're driving a big boy truck when they buy one!!


 
It is more than capable for my needs, no pissing contest here. But please don't generalize about Toyota Tundra drivers...not everyone drives them or any other truck to be a "big boy" sometimes people find a very good deal on a highly reliable vehicle that suits their needs. Just passing a recommendation to OP.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 4, 2013)

Agreed...No pissing contest here!!  I drove a Mercury Tracer back in the day!!


----------



## Utilitrack (Jun 4, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Agreed...No pissing contest here!!  I drove a Mercury Tracer back in the day!!



Dodge Aries K car for me, that was a "babe magnet!"


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 4, 2013)

Utilitrack said:


> Dodge Aries K car for me, that was a "babe magnet!"


 
Done the K car myself my friend!!  Seemed like a good idea at the time!!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 4, 2013)

I think my brown 1962 four door baby six cylinder Ford Fairlane is the winner. A real babe magnet.  Got drafted right out of the driver's seat.


----------



## ironpony (Jun 6, 2013)

I bought a CUMMINS for moving mountains, just happened to come in a Dodge.......................................
funny how when you go bigger than an F350, Ford uses Cummins too............
must be something Cummins is doing right

I also have a Toyota company truck, far from a truck IMO


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 6, 2013)

ironpony said:


> I bought a CUMMINS for moving mountains, just happened to come in a Dodge.......................................
> funny how when you go bigger than an F350, Ford uses Cummins too............
> must be something Cummins is doing right
> 
> I also have a Toyota company truck, far from a truck IMO


 
Cummins is the best by far (IMHO, but I can't justify the extra cash for the Diesel)...Had a 91 F250...Best truck I've ever owned!  I buy Ford's now, no other reason than I get the Z-plan pricing and I don't have to deal with salesmen!


----------



## ironpony (Jun 6, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Cummins is the best by far (IMHO, but I can't justify the extra cash for the Diesel)...Had a 91 F250...Best truck I've ever owned! I buy Ford's now, no other reason than I get the Z-plan pricing and I don't have to deal with salesmen!


 


I know what you mean, my wife gets some sort of discount also, walk in give them the code to the sales manager and they hang thier heads and fill out the paperwork. When I bought the Dodge I really needed the deisel, probably have it the rest of my life. Has 110000 miles on it barely broken in, and its an 2002 high output six speed. It is garaged so hopefuly the body holds out.


----------



## begreen (Jul 3, 2013)

The 2014 Dodge 1500 will be available with a 3.0 liter diesel coupled to an 8-speed automatic. Should be a strong, but miserly fuel sipper and good for towing.

http://www.media.chrysler.com/newsr...547DBF767854D06F5812EA1ECF114?&id=14484&mid=2


----------



## mattjm1017 (Jul 3, 2013)

begreen said:


> The 2014 Dodge 1500 will be available with a 3.0 liter diesel coupled to an 8-speed automatic. Should be a strong, but miserly fuel sipper and good for towing.
> 
> http://www.media.chrysler.com/newsr...547DBF767854D06F5812EA1ECF114?&id=14484&mid=2


Ive looked at that before and I like it. Its very tempting Ill have one car paid off in a couple months and saving that extra money for a down payment on something and that sure is nice.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 10, 2013)

I tow big stuff, and RVs. We go to these RV parks where men sit around drinking beer and talking about towing. Seems that diesels don't have much advantage in mpg when towing. I get 11 mpg when towing my RV trailer with a 7.3 diesel and my family and friends that use gas half tons get 10 on the same tow with similar trailers.

Point is that when you work them, both a gas and diesel need to eat. When cruising empty, the big diesels are better but with modern gas engines they are not much better. Honestly, my next truck will likely have a gas engine.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 10, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> I tow big stuff, and RVs. We go to these RV parks where men sit around drinking beer and talking about towing. Seems that diesels don't have much advantage in mpg when towing. I get 11 mpg when towing my RV trailer with a 7.3 diesel and my family and friends that use gas half tons get 10 on the same tow with similar trailers.
> 
> Point is that when you work them, both a gas and diesel need to eat. When cruising empty, the big diesels are better but with modern gas engines they are not much better. Honestly, my next truck will likely have a gas engine.


Always good to hear from someone that knows...I always thought that the diesel would out last the gas engine, but I guess you would have to do the math...Engine lifetime/cost of operation!


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 10, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Always good to hear from someone that knows...I always thought that the diesel would out last the gas engine, but I guess you would have to do the math...Engine lifetime/cost of operation!


In both cases, usually the engine is capable of easily outlasting the truck.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 11, 2013)

Cummins standard for a refresh is 300,000 miles. show me a gasser that has towed 300,000 miles.
might get the same mileage but gasser maintenance is much higher and life span much shorter.
Cummins is a true medium duty engine, maxipads and powerchokes are light duty engines.
check out some hotshot forums and see what runs and lasts.


----------



## mellow (Jul 11, 2013)

I will probably get blasted for this but see if you can pickup an older Dodge Durango,  usually you can find the 98-03  for under $2K depending on condition.  I had to sell my dodge truck and landed on an 04 Durango for a good price,  use that to haul my trailer now,  does a great job.   Not to mention when I am done with it it returns to the wifemobile for hauling the kiddies around.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 11, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> In both cases, usually the engine is capable of easily outlasting the truck.


 
This is so true. Especially for you northern guys with salt and body rust. Also, it has become evident that technology makes these trucks obsolete long before the engine is worn out.

One more item, in the olden days you needed a 3/4 ton or larger to tow a trailer. My 1998 chevy half ton was rated for only 6500 lbs, and the 2000 F350 is rated for 10,000 lbs. Nowadays, the half tons can tow just as much as my 2000 F350 but they do it with a tiny gas engine that gets the same mpg as my diesel.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 11, 2013)

ironpony said:


> Cummins standard for a refresh is 300,000 miles. show me a gasser that has towed 300,000 miles.
> might get the same mileage but gasser maintenance is much higher and life span much shorter.
> Cummins is a true medium duty engine, maxipads and powerchokes are light duty engines.
> check out some hotshot forums and see what runs and lasts.


 
I do love the cummins. I think it is the best diesel in a pickup, trouble is, you then have to buy a dodge and they didn't even have crew cabs until 2003.

To answer your question with my version of a reality check, you show me ANY truck that has towed 300,000 miles in a normal non-commercial application. It would be very rare, not unlike the million mile Honda accord. People don't do that. Regular folks tow less than 1000 miles a year. A quick walk around the 100 slot campground at the lake shows 3 or 4 diesels that are old enough to rattle and that includes mine. Folks that are capable of purchasing a diesel trucks are also wealthy enough to replace that truck at short intervals when the new smell wears off.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 11, 2013)

mellow said:


> I will probably get blasted for this but see if you can pickup an older Dodge Durango, usually you can find the 98-03 for under $2K depending on condition. I had to sell my dodge truck and landed on an 04 Durango for a good price, use that to haul my trailer now, does a great job. Not to mention when I am done with it it returns to the wifemobile for hauling the kiddies around.


 
Watch your ball joints. Those durangos had ball joint disasters where the whole front wheel would fall off. MPG was really bad but a very comfortable ride and cheap!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 11, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> I do love the cummins. I think it is the best diesel in a pickup, trouble is, you then have to buy a dodge and they didn't even have crew cabs until 2003.
> 
> To answer your question with my version of a reality check, you show me ANY truck that has towed 300,000 miles in a normal non-commercial application. It would be very rare, not unlike the million mile Honda accord. People don't do that. Regular folks tow less than 1000 miles a year. A quick walk around the 100 slot campground at the lake shows 3 or 4 diesels that are old enough to rattle and that includes mine. Folks that are capable of purchasing a diesel trucks are also wealthy enough to replace that truck at short intervals when the new smell wears off.


 
Dodge had crew cabs before 2003!


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 11, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> MPG was really bad


Especially with the 5.9L!


----------



## mellow (Jul 11, 2013)

4.7 is not horrible,  I don't take it for long trips that is for sure.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 11, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Dodge had crew cabs before 2003!


 

not really they were extended cabs, some were quad cabs 2 front doors, 2 rear half doors, the first true four doors were 2003


----------



## ironpony (Jul 11, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Especially with the 5.9L!


 

my 5.9 Cummins gets 20mpg all day long the 5.9 magnum was really bad around 10mpg, no power just a sad engine


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 11, 2013)

ironpony said:


> my 5.9 Cummins gets 20mpg all day long the 5.9 magnum was really bad around 10mpg, no power just a sad engine


 
The 5.9 gas, aka the magnum 360. You could have also gotten a 318 as I recall. Same engine options were available in the grand cherokee.

There were some ancient dodge crew busses that were 4 real doors but nothing with the cummins. The crew cab cummins was first introduced in 2003. Quad cab with suicide doors does not count.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 11, 2013)

Didn't know we were only talking diesel... My bad!!


----------



## ironpony (Jul 12, 2013)

my apologies eatoncat, I was not aware of those ever being built. I learned something today. 
I would like to have one of those and do a Cummins conversion on it.
do you know what year they were available??


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 12, 2013)

There were some even older ones from the 60s. Same with chevy and ford. As you can see by this example, those old crew cabs are on trailers, in junkyards, or have been rebuilt if they are still operating. You don't want an old truck like that for several reasons including very low payload rating, tow rating, drum brakes, often no AC, manual windows, no headliner, high % were 2wd, etc. They were built back when trucks were trucks.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 12, 2013)

ironpony said:


> my apologies eatoncat, I was not aware of those ever being built. I learned something today.
> I would like to have one of those and do a Cummins conversion on it.
> do you know what year they were available??


 
If you're looking for a cummins conversion there are much better trucks to start from. A late 70s ford F350 crew cab for example. Those were built very well but with gas engines. The only reason Dodge still makes trucks is because they started the venture with cummins.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 12, 2013)

yes there is always something better, however that is the style I want. Will only use it for "cruising" I will use the 02 for the real work.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 12, 2013)

It is a uniquely stylish truck, those early dodges.


----------



## Jags (Jul 12, 2013)

IP - I know they go back as far as 1964 and possibly further. Here is a 68 version:



Many of the 70's models were used on military bases. That is all I saw running around at the air force base in Fallon NV.

They were referred to as a "crew cab". This one is a 1980.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 12, 2013)

Jags..I saw the first one on chasing classic cars.


----------



## Jags (Jul 12, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Jags..I saw the first one on chasing classic cars.


 
I have a few miles bouncing around inside one of those.


----------



## fossil (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow, I had a 1968 Power Wagon 4x4 short bed with a 383 & 5-speed when I lived in Idaho 40 years ago .  What a beast.  10 gallons in each saddle tank, then an added 20-gal tank behind the seat.  Selector valve in the floorboard.  On the highway it got precisely 10 MPG.  Take it off-road, 4x4 and into the mud, and that immediately dropped to maybe 3.  Gas crisis hit, I sold the truck & bought a Karmann Ghia coupe.  I was convinced the gas gauge in the Ghia didn't work.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 12, 2013)

fossil said:


> On the highway it got precisely 10 MPG.


 
What my 3/4 ton 454ci 1995 Suburban gets. I try to make it a hanger queen as much as I can. But I swear the thing would pull Hell up Mount Everest.

Rode a few miles in a Power Wagon myself. It is a hoss.


----------

